# New Owner, old story - Thanks Tug!



## pandaurae

It's a story you've heard many times: couple walks into a HGVC timeshare presentation and walks out with a contract.  They get home, do some research and learn they must "rescind and buy resale!"

We stayed at the Parc Soleil in mid January (fabulous weather, no crowds at the parks!) and were very impressed with the property and the HGVC system.  After trying to sell us on that property for $44k(!), the 'manager' came by and offered us Myrtle Beach 2bd Gold for $22k (5000pts).  This was more in our affordable range and we felt it was a good value.

Of course, upon returning home and discovering TUG, we rescinded that contract (it took almost a full 30 days to get our money back, but refund they did) and discovered the joys of resale.

I have read practically every post in the HGVC forums as well as many other threads in other systems; we still feel that HGVC is the best fit for us and our beginning family (8mo old with plans for a second, hehe).  We live in the Atlanta area, so owning in Orlando is right for us (as would be MB) as we would always be able to make it there with minimal travel expense.

We have just received notice that Hilton has waived ROFR on our offer for a 2bed Plat (7000 points) at HGVC Seaworld for $10,500.  It comes with banked points from last year of 4800 to be used this year, too!

We feel we got a heck of a deal and are very excited about entering the HGVC family!  And I just wanted to give a big THANK YOU to all you TUGGERS for providing such great information and support!  (As you can tell, I've signed up as a full-fledged member in solidarity!)

Now we have to resist the 'timeshare addiction' and just use what we have for awhile, hehe.  

[Additional details: we went through Timeshare Broker Services for the sale and are using TRCS for the closing.  Everything has been smooth so far, but I will update once everything is done to report final success!]


----------



## falmouth3

Good for you and welcome to TUG.


----------



## slum808

Congrats on your purchase and Welcome to TUG!


----------



## siesta

"Now we have to resist the 'timeshare addiction' and just use what we have for awhile, hehe."

Haha, good luck


----------



## rhonda

Yeah!  Welcome!


----------



## pandaurae

Thanks!  My husband and I are very excited about our purchase and are looking forward to many years of happy vacations with our new (and growing) family.

Of course, now he's wanting to go skiing (neither of us have ever been) and, if he likes it, will want to go every year!  I've been doing research on the best places (particularly for family), but I am adamant that we try out resorts in at least 5 places before we decide to buy anywhere.  There are so many options and, while it would be nice to stay in the HGVC (Valdoro!) system to add to our points (for even greater vacation options), it would be more expensive overall than some of the non-HGVC resorts ...

So, I'm breathing and making my husband stay calm and away from the checkbook for at least a few years! :rofl:


----------



## vacationhopeful

Everybody who loves the timeshare experience, WANTS more weeks or points or both. I had to move a renter from one resort as a slow paying renter did come thru with the money. He went on the timeshare tour and called me on my cell, for MY OPINION. He is a lawyer and was stunned to learn that resales were 4 cents on the developer's dollar. 

He just loved the resort and the location --- and he has rented other TS places before. Told him to drive around and check out the other resorts in the area. I don't think from his prior renting experience he ever thought he would fall in love with owning a timeshare.


----------



## Remy

pandaurae said:


> Thanks!  My husband and I are very excited about our purchase and are looking forward to many years of happy vacations with our new (and growing) family.
> 
> Of course, now he's wanting to go skiing (neither of us have ever been) and, if he likes it, will want to go every year!  I've been doing research on the best places (particularly for family), but I am adamant that we try out resorts in at least 5 places before we decide to buy anywhere.  There are so many options and, while it would be nice to stay in the HGVC (Valdoro!) system to add to our points (for even greater vacation options), it would be more expensive overall than some of the non-HGVC resorts ...
> 
> So, I'm breathing and making my husband stay calm and away from the checkbook for at least a few years! :rofl:



One thing to remember when comparing HGVC to other timeshares is the ability to maintain some level of value. If you buy a resort for a dollar it will be difficult to unload it. HGVC higher-demand weeks will likely have a buyer out there when you're ready to sell. Hyatt is another good system for easy exit when the time comes and they trade into II favorably. They also have many more internal ski options.


----------



## GregT

Congratulations on your purchase and welcome to TUG!

Can I ask how long it took you to hear back from Hilton that you'd cleared ROFR?    My paperwork was sent to Hilton last Thursday and I'd appreciate knowing how long it took you to get your notice?  

Please advise and thanks!

Greg


----------



## HatTrick

Greg,

Judi Kozlowski told me that 10-12 days is the norm. In my case, paperwork was completed on the 13th and notice of clearing ROFR was received on the 26th.


----------



## Remy

GregT said:


> Congratulations on your purchase and welcome to TUG!
> 
> Can I ask how long it took you to hear back from Hilton that you'd cleared ROFR?    My paperwork was sent to Hilton last Thursday and I'd appreciate knowing how long it took you to get your notice?
> 
> Please advise and thanks!
> 
> Greg



They are allowed 30 days and sometimes will take all 30 days depending on inventory needs at that time. My last purchase took all 30 days exactly. My first purchase was done within two weeks.

Sit back, relax and read up on the resorts you want to visit!


----------



## Passepartout

pandaurae said:


> So, I'm breathing and making my husband stay calm and away from the checkbook for at least a few years! :rofl:



Better keep him away from eBay, too. Especially after a couple of TS  vacations and you find out how addictive they are, and how easy to buy. 

Jim


----------



## GregT

Remy said:


> Sit back, relax and read up on the resorts you want to visit!



and Surf TUG.....


Thanks all for the info on ROFR timelines....will keep you apprised!


----------



## whatsburning

Congratulations and welcome! Have fun and enjoy your vacations pandaurae!


----------



## Purseval

vacationhopeful said:


> Everybody who loves the timeshare experience, WANTS more weeks or points or both.



My wife and I love the ts experience but could find it difficult to justify adding more weeks, even if they were given to us for free, when you can make a week's worth of open season reservations for less than the cost of a year's maintenance fee (which gets you around a week).  For example, MF in Orlando for a 2br platinum is around $1000.  Renting a 2br for a platinum week open season would be $880, plus if you don't want to go anywhere that year it's $0 vs $1000 for the extra week.  Renting from an owner may even be less money.  We've resisted adding more time for this very reason.


----------



## pandaurae

The time from submitting the contract to Hilton's waving of ROFR was right at 30 days.  I stayed calm during that time by reading everything I could in TUG!  (Although I'm still a little surprised that we got it for that price; seemed a little on the low side, but we certainly aren't complaining!)

And yes, the resale value is one of the reasons we decided upon Hilton - or, rather, the 'get-out-of-jail' card.  I researched resale prices for HGVC over the past decade or so and the prices haven't moved that much.  That definitely gave us some comfort; particularly knowing we CAN get out if we choose to.

I'd say I'll read up on Hyatt for ski options - but I'm NOT!  I'm going to just be happy with what we have for awhile and enjoy it.  I'm NOT going to buy anything else for a few years ... NO NO NO YOU CAN'T MAKE ME NOW STOP TEMPTING ME!! :hysterical:


----------



## rgong

Congrats on everything - finding TUG, rescinding, buying resale, Hilton waiving ROFR ... and welcome to HGVC!


----------



## Ridewithme38

Purseval said:


> My wife and I love the ts experience but could find it difficult to justify adding more weeks, even if they were given to us for free, when you can make a week's worth of open season reservations for less than the cost of a year's maintenance fee (which gets you around a week).  For example, MF in Orlando for a 2br platinum is around $1000.  Renting a 2br for a platinum week open season would be $880, plus if you don't want to go anywhere that year it's $0 vs $1000 for the extra week.  Renting from an owner may even be less money.  We've resisted adding more time for this very reason.



Ahh, but if you own that Orlando 2br Platinum and deposit it in RCI for 50 TPU's, you can exchange into the same place for about $460 + $189, then you still have 27 TPU's left to travel somewhere else....And you can't get those cheap exchanges without owning a TS

AND BTW: if the 2br in Orlando really IS a platinum week, those guys are renting it for $1500 and they are CRAZY offended when you offer them less then a grand


----------



## Purseval

Ridewithme38 said:


> Ahh, but if you own that Orlando 2br Platinum and deposit it in RCI for 50 TPU's, you can exchange into the same place for about $460 + $189, then you still have 27 TPU's left to travel somewhere else....And you can't get those cheap exchanges without owning a TS



I can get those cheap exchanges already.  In fact we're staying at Disney's Bay Lake Tower later on this year and we still have enough points left over for another week in a studio or 1br.  We even used RCI to get an HGVC reservation that we couldn't get through HGVC because we didn't have enough points.  The point was adding on even more, which is where I showed how it wasn't worth it to us.


----------



## alwysonvac

pandaurae said:


> Thanks!  My husband and I are very excited about our purchase and are looking forward to many years of happy vacations with our new (and growing) family.



Thanks for sharing your story.  

Congratulations and Welcome to TUG


----------



## BillW

Congrats! We've been resale owners for 2 years after researching on TUG for 2 years prior and are loving it. Just returned 2 days ago from our 1st visit to Kohala Suites in Waikoloa on the Big Island and had a blast.

Our kids are 4 and 6 now and we have already gotten much use out of our purchase. Disney World and Smokey Mountains through exchange and next June Lego Land. One of the things we love is that the TS actually forces us to plan and take a vacation each year. 

Best wishes for you and your young family - hope you enjoy yours as much as we have.


----------



## pandaurae

*Update: We're Official!*

Just wanted to post a quick update: we received our welcome email from HGVC and, with a quick call to customer service, have our account and made our first booking! We are going to Valdoro the second week of December for our first ski vacation!

We are very happy with our resale experience and wanted to, again, send out a huge THANK YOU to all Tuggers!

/clap :whoopie:


----------



## TUGBrian

enjoy reading these very much!


----------



## itradehilton

Valdoro is great, we have stayed both winter and summer seasons. They had great ski lessons for kids.


----------



## glypnirsgirl

I am so happy for you! I hope you and your family enjoy your travels!

elaine


----------



## pandaurae

We are very excited to begin years of happy vacation memories with our new family. Our biggest challenge this year is using our yearly 7000 pts PLUS the already-rescued 4600 points that came with the account, hehe. We booked Valdoro for a 2bed (in-laws coming to help with grandbaby) from Sunday-Friday so that's less than 6000 points, leaving us at least another week somewhere!

The husband is starting a new project so will have a harder time taking off a week anytime soon. I may just have to pack up the little one for a week at the beach without daddy, lol. 

So many vacations, so little time! :hysterical:


----------

